

Nodejs is a toy. - athoune
http://blog.bearstech.com/2012/07/nodejs-is-a-toy.html

======
phpnode
Linkbait title.

Every piece of software starts at v0.0.1, clearly we are very early in the
stage of node.js's life, I'd much rather they make these breaking changes now
and get the design right rather than focusing exclusively on maintaining
backwards compatibility. This is new software, of course things are going to
change as it matures, of course some libraries are missing or incomplete,
these things will change and most people who're actually using node in
production KNOW that they are building on an immature platform and have made
the technical decision that the risk of breaking changes is outweighed by the
benefits of using it now.

------
debacle
> you write linear text wich is translated to async actions

Stopped taking this seriously there.

> Regularly, nodejs breaks its API. I saw the drama when 0.4 became 0.6 and
> now 0.8.

0.*? You mean a beta release broke backwards compatibility?!? Those assholes!

> use real languages like Erlang, scala or even golang.

You've got to be kidding me.

------
lukev
Hm. I read the first couple paragraphs and was pretty convinced it was a
parody of a breathless async fanboy.

Sadly, it turns out he was serious.

~~~
agentgt
Haha I thought the exact same thing. I thought it was going to be a parody.
What a disappointing article.

------
novalis
I actually am using node.js through the Noxe lib in Haxe and I don't see it
like a toy at all. It works great to push initial files to mobile clients and
setup clients in a fast way. Does a great job at it and I have seen much more
complicated things being done with it. Having things shuffled once in a while
on the API is to be expected when at such young age, everything is new and
shiny and sometimes it doesn't live through a revision. Happens.

I don't like the snark about proper languages on the article, it is the sort
of troll bait that encourages memes like; node is for web dev js noobs, flash
is for clueless devs, etc. Think a serious dev should show respect for
whatever a good implementation is achieved in and not let own preference
enforce bias, that just makes people look like fools.

------
farmdawgnation
So, you recommend not using a language that's less than a 1.0 because stuff
breaks in new releases? Really? :|

You can solve lots of real problems with Node, and I'd argue you should do
that because even when the APIs break, if your code is well written you should
be able to bring it in line fairly quickly by only updating the impacted
modules. So, that's not a big deal.

In re: libraries, if you're not willing to occasionally fork and upgrade other
peopele's libraries, or better yet write your own, then perhaps the problem
isn't Node. Not every Software Engineer is cut out to work on the bleeding
edge. I would suggest that perhaps you're not one of those engineers, but that
doesn't mean that I can't solve real problems with Node.js and love it.

I know the title is flamebait, but I've seen that point of view from people
who weren't trying to start a flame war, so I figured now was a good time to
put in my two cents. :)

------
Killswitch
Technically it is a toy because of how new it is... But so was Python, Ruby,
and any other popular language before it became version 1 and even higher.

~~~
batista
Technically it's also a toy because it tries to do async without the right
primitives built into the language. Hence the async spaghetti (the 2010's
GOTO), and other limitations.

It might prevail in a "worse is better" way, because of popularity, but
technologically it should be replaced by a better language/framework combo.

------
columbo
The gist of the article seems to suggest that you don't go all in with beta
software. That advice applies to webservers, languages, operating systems,
cellphones, tshirts and cars.

Saying 'Nodejs is a toy' seems flamebaitish.

------
shubber
My favorite assertion is "Javascript has the flattest learning curve of any
language." I wonder if the author can explain prototypal inheritance, or
function hoisting.

------
Yarnage
How can anyone take this article seriously when the author calls Scala a real
language? Haha

